# Waterproof Camera Group Tests



## leo (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.dpreview.com/

Just an FYI on waterproof camera reviews from dpreview.com  ....as we occasionally get questions on them...

I will add it to our "camera recommendation" sticky ...


----------



## bevins587 (Jul 23, 2009)

Anybody have some photos from the W60?


----------



## Browtine (Jul 23, 2009)

bevins587 said:


> Anybody have some photos from the W60?



The review has sample photos for all of them. Try the link below...

Sample Gallery

Interestingly enough, none of the samples appear to have been taken under water...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 23, 2009)

Browtine said:


> The review has sample photos for all of them. Try the link below...
> 
> Sample Gallery
> 
> Interestingly enough, none of the samples appear to have been taken under water...



and none appear to have been taken by a competent shutter musher !!!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 23, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> and none appear to have been taken by a competent shutter musher !!!



Well, I wasn't gonna go there, but...   I did notice that most all the shots appear washed out to some degree. Likely due to the plastic "lens" that protects the real lens... I'd like to see some underwater shots. None of those thrilled me as far as general purpose, above the water shootin'.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 26, 2012)

I searched this forum (since I  rarely visit here) and didn't find much.I would like to know your opinions on a decent beginner's kayak fishing/hunting camera.I know there are some here that  are excellent "shuttermushers" - what' s _your_ experience told you?

Dave


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2012)

I got an Olympus TG 1 for Christmas. Before the year is up, I`ll give you a review.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 26, 2012)

and i now have a Pentax Optio WG-2 . i can say for snap shots it is pretty good. i will try to get together some shots soon.  i am not in love with it, but it is handy for the yak.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 27, 2012)

I really like the current crop of Olympus "Tough" cameras.  Mrs. Rip has an Olympus TG-820 that has been tough, good, and waterproof.  It's got a good macro mode too...

I DO NOT like the FujiFilm Finepix XP50 - it is supposed to be waterproof, but the one that I bought was NOT!


----------

